# jd 70



## kelley (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok this has been a fruitful weekend i think. I was at inlaws and was being a snoop and poking thru old shed out back and lo and behold a little green tractor. i dug around and it's all there with the exception of the rear end being in about a trillion pieces but they were or looked to be all in some cans and small boxes 

So after an hour of digging i got it all out in the open and my fatherinlaw said take it home the deck is up in the over head somewhere so i took it home ? 

My question is where can i find a manual on putting the rear end back together for a jd 70? 

any help would be greatly appreciated 

Kelley


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Although you can buy manuals over the internet at various places for machines such as this; I am not certain they will have the detail required to reconstruct the rear axle of this unit. My guess is that you might try calling your local Deere dealer and ask if they can order you a shop manual for this machine. They are pricey but they cover a LOT of information. Good luck!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Someone took it apart for a reson!! "exception of the rear end being in about a trillion pieces but they were or looked to be all in some cans and small boxes ""

I would suggest finding a workable assembly and marry the two (your front half and their REAR together!!!


----------

